# Opening Day Bird



## I_Shock_Em

Took this morning off of work to get out into the woods. Ended up setting up on the corner of a cornfield where the landowner said the birds have been strutting. As it starts getting light, I was just waiting for the gobbles to start.....nothing. I sat until about 8:30 and decided to take a walk to check out a couple other spots on the property. I walked up this hillside on the east side of a small ridge. At the top of the hill there is a clearcut where the birds sometimes hang out. I hit the call a few times and nothing. I hang tight for about 15 minutes, call again and hear two birds back down the hill on the west side of the ridge. I high tailed it back around to the east side of the ridge and got set up within a comfortable distance from the birds. Every time I would call they would sound off right back. I finally laid eyes on the birds at about 80 yards. Called a couple times and they came in like they were on a string. They came off to my left a bit a 30 yards and when the bigger of the two stepped out from behind a tree, I crushed him. 22.4 lbs 1 1/8 inch spurs, 7.5 inch beard. Not a bad way to start the season!!! Anybody else have any luck?


----------



## Uglystix

That's an awesome picture!! Every year I say I'm gonna go turkey hunting and never do....Maybe next year I'll get one


----------



## BobcatJB

Nice bird, Mark! 

Man, you got some turkey mojo...or a really good spot


----------



## firstflight111

oh welll i guess your done  nice bird mark


----------



## FishinFreak26

Outstanding bird! Congratulations!


----------



## bulafisherman

Nice going! I saw one lone hen, under dressed this morning so when the rain came I ended my day early, have the week off so I will be back out tomorrow.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## goose commander

great story mark....happy for ya buddy!


----------



## Mushijobah

Nice bird...I think you jinxed yourself this year tho


----------



## ezbite

That's great, congrads!


----------



## Longspur

Taken opening morning as well. Approached my decoys with two other jakes. Taken with Remington SP10 and 3.5 Nitros, 22 lbs, 10 inch beard and 1.25 inch spurs in Carroll County.
http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/1928/dsci0168x.jpg

Longspur


----------



## weasel

good job on that nice bird . i also got one in guernsey co.about the same size 7/8 spurs and 8" beard not sure of the weight. i would say that they are both 2 year old birds. i used the new call in system fo tagging the bird it was fairly easy to do. i saw a total of 3 gooblers and heard another 2. sure was a nice morning to be out. are you going to try for another bird? i think i am going out friday. good luck


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Without a doubt I'll be going for my second. Plan on being out Sat, Sun, Mon


----------



## Longspur

I will be using my bow for #2. Dying to shoot one with my new Z7.

Longspur


----------



## JTKessOH

Nice work I_Shock_Em. Im hoping to bag my first bird tomorrow.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Good luck to those making it out tomorrow. Taking a buddy out tomorrow to try to get him a bird. Unless his beard is dragging the ground, I'm holding off for my second bird


----------



## Jigging Jim

Nice Bird - Congratulations !


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Took my buddy out yesterday. Wesat in the blind til about 830. My buddy.was itchin to move so we got Outta the blind. Walked 50 yds and spooked a bird. Not sure what it was. Nothing til about 1115 when I called a silent tom into the opposite side of the field. The bird made its way to us at about 100 yds. My buddy (who's new to turkey hunting) was fidgeting around like a young child and at about 80 yds im pretty sure the tom saw him and turned 90° and walked away. Oh well. Will be back out tomorrow


----------



## I_Shock_Em

For those of you that don't know, USING AN OWL CALL AFTER SUNRISE DOES NOT WORK, ESPECIALLY AT 11 AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Had some real winners come tresspassing onto the property that my buddy and I were hunting yesterday. We had a bird gobbling, working his way towards us when we hear 3-4 "barred owls" start going ape s*** Needless to say, the gobbler shut up and never came all the way in. Please don't trespass and please don't use owl calls, it screws the birds up


----------

